# Texas Lodge System of Candidate Information



## Wingnut (Jan 13, 2009)

along the same lines as the ALL and LIFE question:  does you lodge administer the Texas Lodge System of Candidate Information?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 14, 2009)

I see this as a great help to the candidate.


----------



## TCShelton (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes.  I am my lodge's counsellor, so I give that stuff out personally.


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 15, 2009)

Umm...I have never hear of this.  Its possible we do and I just dont know it.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 16, 2009)

This program is the blue books given to the candidate before each degree and the audio of the books that the candidate listens to before the EA and after each degree.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 16, 2009)

Never heard of it, unfortunately.


----------



## TCShelton (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow.  I suggest that you guys who have never heard of it order a set form GL and take a look.  Then find out why your lodge doesn't administer it.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes we do, every time.


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, I have the books and read along with the tapes as I progressed.
My wife even came to my first reading!


----------



## 4thgenPM (Jul 6, 2009)

Brethren, if you haven't heard of this or your Lodge isn't using them please be aware that they are REQUIRED by Grand Lodge Law.  The "system" is a series of 4 books for the candidate that are presented at key points of his journey to help him understand Masonry and what he is going through.  The first book is actually required to be given to him BEFORE the EA degree.  The others are then presented after each degree.  

Compliance with this system, as well as the ALL and LIFE programs is something that your Lodge officers are asked about at the DDGM's official visit.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 6, 2009)

yes


----------

